# Tom Cruise Goes Ballistic Over Crew Disregarding Covid-19 Social Distancing Policy



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/tom-cruise-rant-covid-rules-was-right-message-delivered-worst-ncna1251617


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Yup happened on the studio lot near where I live. I was on his side at first thinking the crew weren't abiding by the rules, then I heard the real story that in fact he is being a real little PITA.. 5 production crew members have walked off the set now!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 140022
> www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/tom-cruise-rant-covid-rules-was-right-message-delivered-worst-ncna1251617


This is the result when you have too much money, power, influence, and are a small little man.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2020)

He thinks he is better than anybody else


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> He thinks he is better than anybody else


I have never cared for him for that reason, just a little too self-righteous.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2020)

He does have a point, though over-reactive .. and, no - I am not a Tom Cruise fan.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

While I will admit he was rather hateful I don't blame him one bit. I wish people would take more responsibility and that more would be called out for being careless during this pandemic. And I've always enjoyed his movies but that does not bias me one way or the other. If people are being careless they should get yelled at.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 18, 2020)

This crew is lucky it wasn't Sensei Chuck Norris.

Hai ya


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> While I will admit he was rather hateful I don't blame him one bit. I wish people would take more responsibility and that more would be called out for being careless during this pandemic. And I've always enjoyed his movies but that does not bias me one way or the other. If people are being careless they should get yelled at.


Yup.  

Fully watch the credits roll for a modern movie sometime. Lotsa people, lotsa jobs. Bottom line: Tom Cruise doesn't need the work or the money. Most of those other folks do. As he said,_ "You can tell it to the people who are losing their f---ing homes because our industry is shut down. It's not going to put food on their table or pay for their college education."_

I'm not a fan of Tom Cruise the person, and his movies generally don't float my boat. He's reportedly a diva and his religious beliefs are hard to take. Nevertheless, in this instance I'd say he got it right. 

Sure, he should have managed his anger and toned it down some, but as for his language?  Meh.  Someone repeatedly dropping the f-bomb during a rant on a movie set is hardly newsworthy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fully watch the credits roll for a modern movie sometime. Lotsa people, lotsa jobs. Bottom line: Tom Cruise doesn't need the work or the money. Most of those other folks do. As he said,_ "You can tell it to the people who are losing their f---ing homes because our industry is shut down. It's not going to put food on their table or pay for their college education."_
> 
> ...


He could have managed his anger a whole lot better, but that comes with maturity.

It's entertaining that people think they get farther with others when they add expletives to their rants.

Someone should have shoved a rag in his mouth.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> He could have managed his anger a whole lot better, but that comes with maturity.


Tom Cruise is 60. If he hasn't matured yet I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Tom Cruise is 60. If he hasn't matured yet I don't think it's going to happen.


I couldn't agree more, GaryT.


----------



## rgp (Dec 18, 2020)

Cruise is an ass !


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2020)

I only liked him in Top Gun.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2020)

Who cares what Hollywood does?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

The man is unhinged ...this hysterical rant was caused

 when he spotted a couple of crew members standing less than a metre away from each other at a computer screen.


“Everyone was wearing masks,”.It was purely that these 2  people were standing under 2 metres away from _each other._ 

5 crew member have walked off the production, due to Cruise's unreasonable behaviour in the way he talks to the crew members generally.


----------



## win231 (Dec 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fully watch the credits roll for a modern movie sometime. Lotsa people, lotsa jobs. Bottom line: Tom Cruise doesn't need the work or the money. Most of those other folks do. As he said,_ "You can tell it to the people who are losing their f---ing homes because our industry is shut down. It's not going to put food on their table or pay for their college education."_
> 
> ...


Or, (possibly) he did it _because_ it was newsworthy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have never cared for him for that reason, just a little too self-righteous.





moviequeen1 said:


> He thinks he is better than anybody else


One thing I forgot to mention,never liked him as an actor either


----------



## Jules (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> due to Cruise's unreasonable behaviour in the way he talks to the crew members generally.



I can believe that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> One thing I forgot to mention,never liked him as an actor either


I can't say I care for his acting either.

Two movies of his that I enjoyed were Risky Business and Rain Man, but not for Cruise being in them.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 18, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Tom Cruise is 60. If he hasn't matured yet I don't think it's going to happen.


Agreed.  However, Chet Atkins told his Dad that when he grew up, he wanted to be a musician.  His Dad replied "Sorry son, you can't do both".  Maybe that holds for actors too?   

Tony


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 18, 2020)

I realize he has a lot of his own money invested in this movie, but anger control Tom...anger control!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Ah, I see the Diva known as Tom Cruise is on yet another power trip.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yup happened on the studio lot near where I live. I was on his side at first thinking the crew weren't abiding by the rules, then I heard the real story that in fact he is being a real little PITA.. 5 production crew members have walked off the set now!!



So hd no chance of getting an autograph for me huh?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 18, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Agreed.  However, Chet Atkins told his Dad that when he grew up, he wanted to be a musician.  His Dad replied "Sorry son, you can't do both".  Maybe that holds for actors too?
> 
> Tony



I'm slow, I just got that Tony.....lol.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fully watch the credits roll for a modern movie sometime. Lotsa people, lotsa jobs. Bottom line: Tom Cruise doesn't need the work or the money. Most of those other folks do. As he said,_ "You can tell it to the people who are losing their f---ing homes because our industry is shut down. It's not going to put food on their table or pay for their college education."_
> 
> ...


Well it's my understanding they were paying 30,000 a day to shoot and they kept having to shut it down cuz of Covid so they were losing money which would make me mad too.


----------

